

Edgee: new medium for big picture thinking - esauer91
https://vimeo.com/118015574

======
AntonyCamp789
Interesting idea, we'll see if it takes off. I saw it on product hunt earlier,
some pretty critical questions but the guys over there seem to be able to
answer them.

------
BradFinkle
Haha, catchy tune ;)

